# slimming world vs weight watchers



## snowy-willow

I have done slimming world in the past and have lost weight.

My SIL is following the pro points weight watchers plan and some aspect of it sound brilliant - although the point value for potato and pasta scare me as I pretty much live on these! I am worried about following weight watchers as I am not much of a meat eater and can't eat quorn - are other soya minces low in points?


----------



## Vickie

I'm not certain, but one of the girls in the WW support group might know if you want to ask your question there :flower:


----------



## babyboo1258

hi, ive done both, & put on with SW, weightwatchers i think is quite tough i have to be strict with myself, but is worth it in the end, as i lost a stone. it did take me 6 months with exercise 5 times a week.


----------



## snowy-willow

I have done slimming world before and found it really easy and did lose a few stone on it. never done weight watchers but like the idea of not only have daily points but weekly ones too. However I know from looking at how many points in some things I think I am more likely to make bad choices rather than good ones.


----------



## levichips

i'm doing slimming world atm have lost a stone in 10 weeks i think it's brilliant and if your worried about potatoes and pasta sw prob best. i eat lot of these too. hope goes well for you hun xx


----------



## snowy-willow

levichips said:


> i'm doing slimming world atm have lost a stone in 10 weeks i think it's brilliant and if your worried about potatoes and pasta sw prob best. i eat lot of these too. hope goes well for you hun xx

thats why I love sw!! My only problem is I am not much of a meat eater and I can't eat quorn and all the veggie stuff I do eat have syns :( I struggle as it is getting a good variety when on sw I end up eating the same things over and over (which is why I think I am now allergic to quorn - although not had it in years now)


----------



## levichips

snowy-willow said:


> levichips said:
> 
> 
> i'm doing slimming world atm have lost a stone in 10 weeks i think it's brilliant and if your worried about potatoes and pasta sw prob best. i eat lot of these too. hope goes well for you hun xx
> 
> thats why I love sw!! My only problem is I am not much of a meat eater and I can't eat quorn and all the veggie stuff I do eat have syns :( I struggle as it is getting a good variety when on sw I end up eating the same things over and over (which is why I think I am now allergic to quorn - although not had it in years now)Click to expand...

ah that a shame what about doing veggie meals and having pulses and lentils which are free then having you meat free stuff as you syns, i also tend to save my syns up don't use them every day usually for a weekend or something like that.:thumbup:


----------



## snowy-willow

levichips said:


> snowy-willow said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> levichips said:
> 
> 
> i'm doing slimming world atm have lost a stone in 10 weeks i think it's brilliant and if your worried about potatoes and pasta sw prob best. i eat lot of these too. hope goes well for you hun xx
> 
> thats why I love sw!! My only problem is I am not much of a meat eater and I can't eat quorn and all the veggie stuff I do eat have syns :( I struggle as it is getting a good variety when on sw I end up eating the same things over and over (which is why I think I am now allergic to quorn - although not had it in years now)Click to expand...
> 
> ah that a shame what about doing veggie meals and having pulses and lentils which are free then having you meat free stuff as you syns, i also tend to save my syns up don't use them every day usually for a weekend or something like that.:thumbup:Click to expand...

I use lentils to bulk things like pasta sauces etc but don't overly like them (I was a veggie for 15 years and hated lentil, mushrooms and peppers - made it very had going to eat out!!) My syns would go on sauces, marg when needed, chocolate for treats, gravy, cornflour to thicken things as well as things like veggies burgers, veggie sausages etc. I used to stick to green days - red was pointless as I don't like meat that much (only a few things i like) and extra easy made things harder with the only 1 HEb.


----------



## v2007

I am on WW, it works for me. 

Good Luck. 

V xxx


----------

